# Redmoor root



## ukteacherman

I have a piece of Redmoor root soaking - been soaking for about 2 weeks. Tannins are almost out and everything is fine EXCEPT for the fact there is a thin  scum, sometimes tinged with small brown particles. The wood itself seems fine and no signs of any brown algae - water is not cloudy either. Is this natural? If not, what might it be and is it OK to finally place the wood in my tank when I start setting it up, (1st time I've used redmoor root).
Thanks in advance.


----------



## GreenNeedle

redmoor shouldnt have any tannins.  are you sure it is redmoor?  Soaking redmoor is to remove its bouyancy rather than to get rid of tannins.

I would think the scum is just from the surface of the wood.  Change the water weekly.   Redmoor can take 2 weeks or 2 months to sink properly dependant on its makeup.  I had 1 piece that took 3 weeks and another that took 5 weeks.

AC


----------



## Dan Crawford

Redmoor will leach tannins IME and it goes "moldy" after a week or so but it will only last another week, scrape it off with an old toothbrush if your worried about it. It's a night mare to get sunk isn't it!


----------



## Joecoral

Had mine soaking for about a month now, going through the exact same thing, normal as far as I'm aware


----------



## Bueller

Bought a lovely piece of redmoor from The Green Machine, but only needed to soak it for about a week and a half before it was ready.

Never experienced any leaching from it, but it did get coated in a translucent algae type substance (Made your eyes feel a bit blurry when you looked at it   )

Stuck it in my main tank and the fish went to town on it, eating the coating off of it within a couple of hours.


----------



## the Guru!

My redmoor didnt leech any tannis, but it did get the white slime on it   

Took around 5 days for it to sink.


----------



## PM

Tip: 

Boiling it = hours instead of weeks

*takes a bow*


----------



## Dan Crawford

my wood came from AE about 12 months ago and it was a much darker colour than the stuff we see in the hobby at the minute which may explain the extra tannins in my wood?


----------



## a1Matt

that makes sense... I always boil my bogwood and it does noticeably fade after doing so.


----------



## songbird

I wish I had read these posts sooner ....
3 weeks ago I set up my first small planted aquarium, everything was looking perfect until I added a piece of Redmoor
which I bought from AE... I soaked it for a couple of days and then wedged it between the rocks in the tank... Within a couple of days the wood had blobs of clear slimy jelly that looked like frog spawn, in fact it looked like someone had sneezed all over it....some of it had detached itself from the wood and was hanging on some plants.. Panic ensued. I removed the wood, did a 50% water change and spent ages siphoning out all the little blobs of jelly from the plants .... Now I read its harmless.. Doh...Happy days


----------



## pariahrob

Boiling is a great tip! I'm off to buy some red moor this afternoon, so will be following that advice.

Thanks


RR


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

That slime off the Redmoor Wood kills Crystal red shrimp, Tried and tested. Wiped my stock out when I first had some..
 so don't add this to a CRS tank untill it BOILS clear.. Took me 4 or 5 Boils to get it looking ok.

hope all goes well.

Nathaniel


----------

